# Carmspack Kennel



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

After losing our last GSD at the young age of 7 years the search for a Reputable Breeder began. My family was devastated, and for a time we thought our days of GSD's were over. I looked at every breed possible that had simular characteristics of the GSD hoping I could find a healthier dog that could be with us much longer than 7 years.

A member of this forum suggested I look into Carmspack. Carmen was surprisingly close to where we live. I spoke with Carmen and immediately felt comfortable to once again think about another GSD. Her knowledge of this breed is something I feel few have. She has strong opinions and has no fear sharing them, with this she can provide factual documentation and or places to confirm such theories. What makes her one of the strongest breeders I have met is her willingness to share her knowledge and go well beyond to help anyone with a dog in need. This need not be one of her own dogs or breedings.....but anyone willing to learn.

I have never felt so comfortable with a breeder so quickly. I have many years being involved with Conformation, Obedience and sledding the Siberian Husky. Those years involved exposure to many top breeders and Carmen has surpassed them in personality, knowledge and genuine concern for the GSD. I never once questioned the puppy she picked for us, I could have fallen in love with each and every one of them. 

We picked Gus up on Friday and as leaving it was a big hug as Carmen said "your part of the family now". This is not a simple "puppy purchase" but a lifetime commitment on her part to always be there for us if we need her. 

Gus' is an astounding puppy so far. You might think we can't make that assessment quite yet.

Here is what I have seen so far in our almost 8 week old puppy. 

Friday night:

Very vocal, even while saying hello to everyone. Sleeps in crate and cries for first 10 minutes or so. Then out for the night. Ate his chicken frame before morning.

Saturday:

Up early....very early lol. No mess in crate, outside to pee and poop. Solid stool, all is good. No longer vocal while playing with us.Has investigated the entire house, sniffed every inch and corner. Has mastered going up all stairs. 

Sunday:

Outside for a walk in snowstorm like everything is normal including the 90kms winds. Chasing flying leaves. Still no accidents in the house. No reaction to pulling over brooms, mops. Pulled over my large indoor tree which set him into an excited jumping frenzy sending potting soil flying throughout the house. Car alarm went off while peeing outside and had no reaction. Neighbours dogs on both sides of our house have attempted a barking hello of which Gus just ignored and carried on with whatever he was sniffing at the time. All of these situations gave our last GSD a fear reaction. This puppy is not fazed by anything so far.

Cathy


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Dad:










Mom










Half of Mom and Dad lol










Dad-video



Pictures are not great......getting them to pose for me wasn't working well. lolol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats on your Carmspack puppy! There a few other members with pups from Carmen recently....perhaps littermates? I think it would be cool to see their pups progression as well.

Any pics?


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like a great pup! Any pictures?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Dad is a LSC?  

Congratulations!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus..... (Rush from this forum also has a puppy from this litter)


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

RocketDog said:


> Dad is a LSC?
> 
> Congratulations!


What does LSC mean?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Long Stock Coat.  

I have one. They're growing on me


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats on getting your puppy on Friday! You must have been ready to burst waiting to get Gus home...

I can't comment on breeding and lines and what not as I am clueless...but I can comment, that good "real" unprocessed whole food, nominal vaccines, bare minimum pharmacuticals (if any), generation after generation is a key component in producing the pups she does.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! And if it was I who told you to go to Carmspack, you're welcome.  He's a beautiful pup. Can't wait to see photos as he grows!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awwe.. the video of the Dad.. what a smoosh!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Love that last photo. What a cutie. Nice looking pup.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

GatorBytes said:


> Congrats on getting your puppy on Friday! You must have been ready to burst waiting to get Gus home...
> 
> I can't comment on breeding and lines and what not as I am clueless...but I can comment, that good "real" unprocessed whole food, nominal vaccines, bare minimum pharmacuticals (if any), generation after generation is a key component in producing the pups she does.


 
He is home now....last Friday


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

congrats on your new pup.. he's adorable but I love sable LOL :wub: 

as for Carmen, I love reading her posts and her knowledge of the breed is amazing. I'm learning so much reading her posts despite the fact that i never contacted her in person since i'm half way across the world. I hope one day I can have one of her pups.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the family. 
I have the sire's sister. It is great to see her brother again, Journey is a short coat sable but the resemblances are remarkable.
This is my 2nd dog from Carmen, my first dog Saga lived until she was 14 always healthy until the end.

Carmen is great always there to answer questions, give opinions, offer advice and recommendations.
Do you have any plans for the pup?

Laurel


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My goal is SAR.....its a long road. I have filled out the application to be a ground searcher for a minimum of one year before I would be allowed to be involved with a dog. Timing is perfect...gives Gus time to grow and mature. I would also like to try agility. All things I had hoped for my last boy but he did not have the temperment for any of it.

Lots to work and look forward to.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!! Adorable puppy!!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pup, thanks for sharing his story with us. :wub:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

what a beautiful little face!! 
congratulations


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

saphire , thanks for that -- looks like he is in the lap of luxury !

you wouldn't have a picture of "uncle" Como?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

carmspack said:


> saphire , thanks for that -- looks like he is in the lap of luxury !
> 
> you wouldn't have a picture of "uncle" Como?


 
Yep..

Uncle Como..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations on your puppy....!!!! How lucky you are to be so close to Carmen!!! If your goals are SAR, I am sure he will be a super candidate for it....she has a proven track record for working dogs.

Lee


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Saphire said:


> Yep..
> 
> Uncle Como..


Gorgeous colouring.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I can see the mischief and evil gleaming from Gus' eyes! What a cute little puppy. Congrats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats awesome! I've learned a lot from Carmen's posts on the board. She's on my list of favorite breeders. Can't wait to see pics as Gus grows!

BTW, Carmen, I LOVE Como's coloring!


----------

